# Darf ICH meinen EHerd anschließen??



## Merten1982 (28 März 2009)

Hallo,

Darf ich meinen E-Herd selber anschließen.

Hab ne Ausbildung zum Ingenieur-Assistent, und bin Dipl.Ing. Ich war an der Berufsakademie Stuttgart. ( Für Insider: "I survived Ghassemie")
Ich habe in meinem Leben auch schonmal was verkabelt und Antriebe Inbetriebgenommen, allerdings hauptsächlich Gleichtstromantriebe in Fahrerlosen Transportsystemen.

Ich erinnere mich dunkel an Begriffe wie elektrisch unterwiesene Person und Fachkraft, aber nur sehr dunkel....

Wie ist das mit der Garantie?! Also für den Fall, dass ich alles richtig mache und der Herd trotzdem abraucht...

Nun noch zu der Frage ob ichs kann. Das ganze ist ein Neubau. Habe das Kabel aber noch nicht gesehen.
Aus der Wand sollte ein 5 Adriges Kabel. L1, L2 und L3 sind Schwarz, Braun und Grau. Der N ist Blau und der PE gelb. Adernendhülsen und ne Zange für die Hülsen hab ich noch. 

Ich weiß zwar nimmer welche Hülsenfarbe für 2,5mm² ist, aber das finde ich schon noch raus.

Als erstes Messe ich natürlich nach, ob die Spannungen an den Kabeln richtig sind, schön mit Protkoll. 
Zwischen den Phasen 400V, 
zwischen PE und N 0V,
zwischen Phasen und PE 230V,
zwischen Phasen und N 230V.

Und dann schalte ich natürlich die Sicherung aus und sichere diese mit einem Schild gegen das wiedereinschalten und weise meine Freundin darauf hin, das sie die Finger und dem Sicherungen lassen soll;-) Naja ne Lebensversicherung hab ich eh noch nicht;-)

L1, L2 und L3 kann ich vertauschen, weil der Lüfter im Herd sowieso nur mit 230V arbeitet und der sich durch vertauschen der Phasen nicht flasch herum drehen würde. Einen Drehfeldmesser habe ich eh nicht zur Hand. Könnte ich besorgen, ist aber nicht so einfach.

Ist die Reihenfolge der Phasen auch einem Induktionsherd egal?
Aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe arbeitet jeder Herd intern nur mit 230V. Es kann deshalb sogar sein, dass die vermeintlichen L1, L2 und L3 in Wirklichkeit ein und dieselbe Phase sind. Das würde ich bei der Messung aber herausfinden. 

Habe beim rumgooglen einige Bilder gefunden wo der Herd 6 Anschlussklemmen hat. Dann sind scheinbar 2 für den N Leiter, hab da nämlich immer eine Brücke gesehen. Welchen Sinn hat das denn eigentlich? 


Habe ich irgendetwas vergessen? Welche Adernendhülsen brauche ich denn genau?

mfg.


----------



## Markus (28 März 2009)

von e-herden ahbe ich keine ahnung...

die 2,5² hülsen sind je nach hersteller und norm verschieden, meisten aber blau.

was du da schreibst, zeigt dass du ja grundsätzlich weißt was du da tust, ich würde pauschal sagen mach es - das habe ich hier natürlich nie geschrieben... 

mich würde interessieren was du für ein ing bist?
sag jetzt nicht "holztechniker" sonst bekomme ich nen anfall... 
hatte bisher in zwei fällen nur horrorgeschichten mit diesen scheinbar durch die bank selbstüberschätzten universal alleskönner ingenieren die direkt nachma abi in 7 semestern elektrotechnik, maschinebau, bwl, quantephysik und aja nebenher noch das zersägen von brettern perfekt erlernen... 

sonst muss ich dir ganz klar sagen: NEIN - RUFE EINEN ELEKTROINSTALLATEUR!


----------



## nade (28 März 2009)

Hallo dipl Technikwichtel. 
Also zu der Kennzeichnung der Adern an Verlegeleitungen, oder auch Flexieblen Leitungen ist in der Tat Braun, Schwarz, Grau. Also L1, L2, L3.
Bei einem E-Herd ist es in der Tat Jacke wie Hose ob 1-Phasig, 2-Pahsig, oder 3-Phasig ist.
Entsprechendes Klemmenbild, ist bei dem Anschlussbereich zu Finden.
Da es 2 oder mehrere Farbcodes gibt für 2,5mm² Hülsen, den zumindest mir gängigsten Code. Also Blau.
Zue Messung, warum Umständlich wenns auch Einfach geht. N gegen Außenleiter, PE gegen Außenleiter je 230v. Außenleiter gegeneinander 380/400v.
Effekte Falschanschluss, du bekommst am Metallgehäuse ein Paar geschossen.... Die Schnellkochplatten werden nicht so Heiß, also langsamer, und eben der Lüfter/Beleuchtung BAckofen werden etwas heller sein/schneller....
ach ja bei neueren mit lcd anzeige wird dir auch die elektronik noch in rauchzeichen untergehn können...
bei korrektem Anschluss ist es eben Herstellerhaftung bzw Grarantie


----------



## Merten1982 (28 März 2009)

Elektrotechnik mit der Fachrichtung Automatisierungstechnik, also was einigermaßen gescheites;-)


----------



## Klaus.Ka (28 März 2009)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Darf ich meinen E-Herd selber anschließen.
> 
> ...



huhu merten1982
wenn du so fragst nein darfst du normal nicht anschließen.aber wird fast jeder machen.
zu deinen adernfarben das sind die alten farben, mittlerweile gibt es neue.... kommt drauf an wann deine kabel verlegt wurden.
wenn was passiert dann wird es teuerer für dich da du während deiner ausbildung darauf hingewiesen worden bist, das dies nur eine elektrofachkraft (elektriker) darf. gibt hierfür im amtsdeutsch den begriff mit vorsatz....


----------



## MSB (29 März 2009)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> huhu merten1982
> wenn du so fragst nein darfst du normal nicht anschließen.aber wird fast jeder machen.
> zu deinen adernfarben das sind die alten farben, mittlerweile gibt es neue.... kommt drauf an wann deine kabel verlegt wurden.
> wenn was passiert dann wird es teuerer für dich da du während deiner ausbildung darauf hingewiesen worden bist, das dies nur eine elektrofachkraft (elektriker) darf. gibt hierfür im amtsdeutsch den begriff mit vorsatz....



a) Die von Merten genannten Farben Schwarz,Braun,Grau,Blau,GN-GE entsprechen der derzeit gültigen Norm für Farbige Kabel,
das sind also die "neuen" Farben

b) Laut meinem Verständnis ist er Elektrofachkraft, er dürfte sich aufgrund seines Dipl-Ing. Elektrotechnik,
auch höchst offiziell Selbstständig machen, mit Eintrag in die Handwerkerrolle und allem was dazu gehört.

c) Wenn dann bekäme er höchstens Probleme weil er NICHT in der Handwerkerrolle steht,
aber mal ehrlich, die Praxis zeigt doch, das Heute wirklich jeder Dorftrottel "Elektriker" ist, oder sich jedenfalls dafür hält ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Klaus.Ka (29 März 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> a) Die von Merten genannten Farben Schwarz,Braun,Grau,Blau,GN-GE entsprechen der derzeit gültigen Norm für Farbige Kabel,
> das sind also die "neuen" Farben
> 
> b) Laut meinem Verständnis ist er Elektrofachkraft, er dürfte sich aufgrund seines Dipl-Ing. Elektrotechnik,
> ...


 

huhu msb zu deinem a: ja gab 3 normen die von merten1982 ist die neue war auf dem holzweg. zu deinem b: das geht ganz einfach indem er bei der entsprechenden stelle nachfragt ob er das darf. zu deinem c: das hat mit der handwerksrolle überhaupt nichts zu tun... erkundige dich mal bei einer qualifizierden person....zu dem unterem komentar geb ich hier keinen komentar ab</p>


----------



## webholle (29 März 2009)

*warum denn nicht ?*



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Darf ich meinen E-Herd selber anschließen.


 
Aber selbstverständlich darfst du das !



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Hab ne Ausbildung zum Ingenieur-Assistent, und bin Dipl.Ing. Ich war an der Berufsakademie Stuttgart. ( Für Insider: "I survived Ghassemie")
> Ich habe in meinem Leben auch schonmal was verkabelt und Antriebe Inbetriebgenommen, allerdings hauptsächlich Gleichtstromantriebe in Fahrerlosen Transportsystemen.


 
Naja, ist ja quasi nichts anderes als ein E-Herd-System mit vorheriger Formatierung auf NTFS.



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich dunkel an Begriffe wie elektrisch unterwiesene Person und Fachkraft, aber nur sehr dunkel....
> 
> Wie ist das mit der Garantie?! Also für den Fall, dass ich alles richtig mache und der Herd trotzdem abraucht....


 
Da solltest Du Dir nun wirklich keine Gedanken machen. Wenn Du deine Kabel richtig angeschlossen hast und der Herd auch schnell warm wird dann wird dir keine Versicherung im Schadensfalle einen Strick daraus drehen. Kannst ja immer noch behaupten dass dein Nachbar das gemacht hat. Bloss nicht das Wort "schwarz" benutzen. Dann könnte es natürlich Ärger geben.



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Nun noch zu der Frage ob ichs kann. Das ganze ist ein Neubau. Habe das Kabel aber noch nicht gesehen.
> Aus der Wand sollte ein 5 Adriges Kabel. L1, L2 und L3 sind Schwarz, Braun und Grau. Der N ist Blau und der PE gelb. Adernendhülsen und ne Zange für die Hülsen hab ich noch.


 
Man muss das Kabel auch vorher nicht sehen. Nimm Dir ein paar verschiedene Sorten Isolierband mit. Gibt es heute in den lustigsten Farben. Falls da ein roter Draht mit im Kabel ist einfach mit grün-gelb umtüddeln und fertig. brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt machen. aber dein nachfolger würde sich sehr freuen.

Aderendhülsen sind auch nicht mehr zeitgemäss. Heutzutage werden die Drähte nur noch abisoliert und unter die Klemmen gesteckt. Dabei bitte darauf achten dass ein paar einzelne Drähte unterhalb der Klemmen rausgucken.



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nimmer welche Hülsenfarbe für 2,5mm² ist, aber das finde ich schon noch raus.


 
nimm einfach die kleinen grauen. Ok, dein Draht wird da nicht reinpassen. Nicht schlimm. Einfach ein paar Einzeldrähte mithilfe eines kleinen Seitenschneiders entfernen. Dann passen die da rein.



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Als erstes Messe ich natürlich nach, ob die Spannungen an den Kabeln richtig sind, schön mit Protkoll.
> Zwischen den Phasen 400V,
> zwischen PE und N 0V,
> zwischen Phasen und PE 230V,
> zwischen Phasen und N 230V.


 
Falls Du kein Messgerät hast - folgender Tip:

Halte 2 Drähte deiner Wahl zusammen. Wenn es knallt dann handelt es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um eine Phase und den Neutralleiter. Wichtig: Merke dir die Lautstärke des Knalls und schalte die Sicherung wieder ein.

Nochmal das ganze. Sollte der Knall wesentlich lauter sein hast du mit SIcherheit 2 Phasen erwischt. Die kannste dann schonmal anschliessen.

Das mit dem Protokoll auf jedenfall ! Gaaaaanz wichtig ! 



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Und dann schalte ich natürlich die Sicherung aus und sichere diese mit einem Schild gegen das wiedereinschalten und weise meine Freundin darauf hin, das sie die Finger und dem Sicherungen lassen soll;-) Naja ne Lebensversicherung hab ich eh noch nicht;-).


 
Nein um Gottes Willen. Lass die Sicherungen drin !!!!! Sonst kannst du ja nicht den Phasentest machen. Keine Ahnung wer Dir das eingeredet hat.




Merten1982 schrieb:


> L1, L2 und L3 kann ich vertauschen, weil der Lüfter im Herd sowieso nur mit 230V arbeitet und der sich durch vertauschen der Phasen nicht flasch herum drehen würde. Einen Drehfeldmesser habe ich eh nicht zur Hand. Könnte ich besorgen, ist aber nicht so einfach..


 
Das wäre natürlich grob fahrlässig. Auf jedenfall auf richtiges Drehfeld achten. Du kennst doch die Geschichte vom "linksdrehenden Jogurt" ??? Das war damals ein versehen eines Innungsmeisters aus unserer Gegend. Der ist den Rest seines Lebens nicht mehr froh geworden !



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Ist die Reihenfolge der Phasen auch einem Induktionsherd egal?
> Aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe arbeitet jeder Herd intern nur mit 230V. Es kann deshalb sogar sein, dass die vermeintlichen L1, L2 und L3 in Wirklichkeit ein und dieselbe Phase sind. Das würde ich bei der Messung aber herausfinden. ..


 
Gerade bei Induktionsherden ist die Reihenfolge L3, L1 und L2 zwingend einzuhalten. Ansonsten kann sich das Induktionsfeld nicht richtig aufbauen. Und das wäre fatal für den Fall dass Du dir Spiegeleier braten willst. Von Phasenvertauschungen würde ich dringend abraten !

Die Vermutung mit der Phasengleichheit L1-L3 könntest Du schnell mit einfachem "zusammenhalten" der Adern widerlegen. 



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Habe beim rumgooglen einige Bilder gefunden wo der Herd 6 Anschlussklemmen hat. Dann sind scheinbar 2 für den N Leiter, hab da nämlich immer eine Brücke gesehen. Welchen Sinn hat das denn eigentlich? ..


 
Ja, das sind aber wohl ältere Dahlander-Herde. Heutzutage werden Frequenzumrichter eingesetzt. Man spart sich dann 3 Drähte und die 7-Takt-Schalter.

Oh, habe übersehen. 6 Anschlussklemmen, davon 2 für "N". Ja, der Fall ist klar:
Vor 1968 haben wir hier in Deutschland noch das 4-Phasen-Netz gehabt. Seit ca. 23.04.69 herrscht hier Kupfermangel. Daher auch der sogenannte Kupferzuschlag. Damals hat man von sämtlichen Hochspannungsmasten die Phase L4 heruntergenommen. War ein Heidenaufwand. Eine Recherche in alten Zeitungsarchiven ist sehr interessant !

Ich weiss nicht genau was die damals damit gemacht haben. Ich vermute mal dass das Kupfer in Klingelanlagen für die ganzen Wohnklo's verballert wurde. Aber wie gesagt: Nur eine Vermutung !

Die Brücke wird eigentlich nur benötigt wenn Du im Backofen etwas helleres Licht haben möchtest. Dann kannst du die Brücke zwischen 2 Phasen setzen. 




Merten1982 schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendetwas vergessen? Welche Adernendhülsen brauche ich denn genau?..


 
Ich denke bei Beachtung dieser Sachen sollte alles klar sein.


----------



## Merten1982 (29 März 2009)

> wenn du so fragst nein darfst du normal nicht anschließen.


 
Toll, wo steht das? Wenn es dafür eine harmonisierte Norm oder ein Gesetz gibt könnte man da ja mal nachlesen, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich nachlesen muss. Da würde dann wahrscheinlich auch die mehr oder weniger genaue Definition einer "Fachkraft" stehen.
Ich habe Zugang zu fast allen ISO, DIN und VDE Normen.



> b: das geht ganz einfach indem er bei der entsprechenden stelle nachfragt ob er das darf.


 
Toll, wer/was ist denn die entsprechende Stelle?


----------



## webholle (29 März 2009)

*jo*



Merten1982 schrieb:


> Toll, wo steht das? Wenn es dafür eine harmonisierte Norm oder ein Gesetz gibt könnte man da ja mal nachlesen, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich nachlesen muss. Da würde dann wahrscheinlich auch die mehr oder weniger genaue Definition einer "Fachkraft" stehen.
> Ich habe Zugang zu fast allen ISO, DIN und VDE Normen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also ich würde mal behaupten dass Du das auf jedenfall darfst. Ich habe als Elektriker auch meinen Dachstuhl am Haus selber gebaut. Das Fundament gegossen und danach den Keller ausgegraben. Auch den TÜV meines Autos mache ich selber. OK, von Sanitäreinrichtungen habe ich nicht so die grösste Ahnung. Egal, trotzdem alles selber gemacht. Meine Frau freut sich jetzt über Warmwasser in der Toilette. "geht besser sauber zu machen" sagt sie immer. Siehste !

Und ich habe mich vorher extra noch schlaugelesen in der Klo-Norm.

Mach Dir keine Gedanken.


----------



## webholle (29 März 2009)

*OT: Bügeleisen*

Wo doch hier gerade so heftig über E-Herde geredet wird. Ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Mein Frau hat sich vorgestern darüber aufgeregt dass immer der FI-Schalter (ach, der heisst ja heute irgendwie anders) rausfliegt wenn Sie am Hemden bügeln ist. ICH weiss ja woher das kommt. Also Zack, den Schutzleiter im Stecker abgeklemmt. 

Die ist jetzt immer so aufgedreht beim bügeln. Ist das eigentlich normal ?

Habe schon versucht die Zuleitung (erschien mir etwas unterdimensioniert) auf 3x50mm² auszutauschen. Aber ich bekomme die Drähte einfach nicht in die Lüsterklemmen. 

Gibt es da evtl. irgendwelche Adapter ? Habe schon auf dem Internet-Marktplatz gesucht. Bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden. Da muss es doch was geben ??

Ich will den Schutzleiter eigentlich nicht mehr anklemmen, da immer der Fernseher ausgeht wenn sie am bügeln ist. Das ist Schei..e.

Habe ihr extra gesagt dass sie nach Möglichkeit nur den Plastikgriff anfassen soll. Aber wie die Frauen nunmal so sind. Alles verbotene wird erstmal probiert.

Dauerwelle braucht sie auf jedenfall nicht mehr.


----------



## jabba (29 März 2009)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> Toll, wo steht das? Wenn es dafür eine harmonisierte Norm oder ein Gesetz gibt könnte man da ja mal nachlesen, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich nachlesen muss. Da würde dann wahrscheinlich auch die mehr oder weniger genaue Definition einer "Fachkraft" stehen.
> Ich habe Zugang zu fast allen ISO, DIN und VDE Normen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Steht im Energiewirtschaftsgesetz, dort sind die Gefahrenberufe angegeben. Da du mit dem Anschluss des E-Herdes an dem Niederspannungsnetz des VNB arbeitest benötigst Du theoretisch einen Eintrag in das Installateurverzeichnis und nix anderes. Es gab aber immer wieder Diskussionen ob diese Gesetz auf Privatpersonen angewendet werden kann, da diese es eventuell nicht kennen. Im Stromliefervertrag sollte aber ein Hinweis stehen, das die arbeiten am Netz nicht zulässig sind. 
Und nochmals für die Dummschwätzer:
Das Netz endet nicht am Zähler, sondern betrifft die gesamte Installation!

Muster 

@Webholle
Du hast anscheinent eine 3*0,05mm² Zuleitung genommen und die ganzen Gase vom brennenden Kunstoff eingeatmet.


----------



## nico (29 März 2009)

Wenn es ein Neubau ist wird kein Kabel aus der Wand kommen, sondern wohl eher eine Herdanschlussdose installiert sein. Alles was du brauchst ist dann noch ein Herdanschlusskabel. Das gibt es in jedem Baumarkt und ist fertig konfektioniert. Damit hätte sich auch das Problem mit den Aderendhülsen erledigt. Ein Anschlussshema befindet sich im Anschlussbereich des E-Herdes. Außerdem darfst du bei dir zuhause machen was du willst. Und aufgrund deiner Ausführungen mache ich mir keine Sorgen, dass es nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## MSB (29 März 2009)

@jabba
Bist du dir sicher das ich, mit der Installation eines E-Herdes am Netz des VNB arbeite.
Es wird wohl keine Privat-Person geben, die nicht schon mal (als Beispiel) eine neue Küchenlampe installiert hat,
oder von mir aus auch die Halogenbeleuchtung im Schlafzimmer ...

Insofern schließe ich meinem E-Herd an einer bestehenden E-Installation,
mit bestehenden Schutzmaßnahmen-Packet an.

@webholle
Ich glaube du solltest das Kraut welches du rauchst wechseln ...


----------



## OHGN (29 März 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> .....
> 
> @webholle
> Ich glaube du solltest das Kraut welches du rauchst wechseln ...


Naja, eine ernsthafte Antwort auf die Eingangsfrage von *Merten1982* zu finden wäre mir auch schwergefallen.

Auf jeden Fall finde ich *webholles *Ausführungen treffender als wenn z.B. unser geliebter *Maxi* wieder mit seinem "_Du brauchst den Meister"_-Gebrabbel angefangen hätte.:s3:


----------



## Hermann (29 März 2009)

er hat den thread noch nicht gelesen der maxi

aber mit herdanschlussdose sollte das doch kein problem sein, die solltest du aufjedenfall verwenden


----------



## nade (29 März 2009)

Also webholle, hoffe doch das diese amüsante Beschreibung auch ohne ausgewiesenem Sarkassmus verfasst wurde. 
Ach ja zum 3*50² würde ich sagen, versuche es mal mi 3*35². Das passzt ohne stecker in die Steckdose. Zum fliegenden FI/RCD mach eine Brücke zwichen L und N, der FI wird dir auch dann nichtmehr Fliegen, und die Frau wird sich über die Nacht bei Feuerwerk freuen.
Aber auch danke für die Information, das ein E-Herd eine elektrische Anlage ist. Also werde mal Anregen, das es kein Elektromaterial mehr im Baumarkt geben darf, und auhc kein Gerät, das nicht Steckerfertig ist im normalen HAndel.....


----------



## Solaris (29 März 2009)

Also Merten1982, ungeachtet dessen ob Du es dürftest, tu es lieber nicht, scheinbar fehlen da noch ein paar praktische Erfahrungen unter Aufsicht eines Gesellen. Ein Herd kann auch innen rauchen!

Ich würde nur wenigen Ings. und dippel-Ings. den Zugang zu meinem Herdanschluß gewähren, und webholle dürfte da auch nicht ran!


Klemmen Elektrofirmen auch Herde an? Soll schon vorgekommen sein...


----------



## maxi (30 März 2009)

Ui mein Spezialgebiet 

Kurz gesagt:
Ab der Herdanschlussdose (Sowie auch an Lampenauslassen mit Lüsterklemmen / Wagoklemmen) darfst du ran!

Jeder wohnungsmieter oder Eigentühmer darf seinen Elektroherd selbst anschließen 

Gedacht ist allerdings bei HErden das du eine Herdanschlussdose mit Stecker hast. (Aber das bleibt unter uns beiden) *grins*


----------



## Approx (31 März 2009)

selten so geschmunzelt...:sm11::s12:


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ui mein Spezialgebiet
> 
> Kurz gesagt:
> Ab der Herdanschlussdose (Sowie auch an Lampenauslassen mit Lüsterklemmen / Wagoklemmen) darfst du ran!
> ...



Das ist doch mal eine Ansage, zu dem Thema.


----------



## webholle (1 April 2009)

*Das mal dazu*



Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Ansage, zu dem Thema.


 
Dem schliesse ich mich komplett an !

Maxi sollte seine (auch wenn mit Smiley versehener) Antwort nochmals nachlesen bzw. überdenken.

Das was "Meister-gebrabbel" (Zitat) Maxi da geschrieben hat ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Ich werde hier jetzt nicht irgendwas von Prüfungen und E-Checks erzählen. 


Mein Sarkasmus in den Antworten vorher bezieht sich darauf, dass ich niemals einem "gerade aus der Schule gekommenen und danach studierendem" Weisskittelträger auch nur einen einzigen Hammer in die Hand geben würde (und schon gar nicht in meinem Haus)! Von diesen Spacken habe ich echt die Schnauze gestrichen voll ! 

Zu diesem Kommentar stehe ich absolut ein.

Es gab da damals mal einen schönen Film mit einem noch viel schöneren Titel: "...denn sie Wissen nicht was sie tun !"

So long, webholle

(der gerade Erfolgreich seinen Toaster in die Steckdose gesteckt hat........und funktioniert)


----------



## Ralle (1 April 2009)

webholle schrieb:


> Dem schliesse ich mich komplett an !
> 
> Maxi sollte seine (auch wenn mit Smiley versehener) Antwort nochmals nachlesen bzw. überdenken.
> 
> ...



Ich seh nur eines, dein "Standesdünkel" sit noch wesentlich schlimmer, als alles was ich bisher von irgendwelchen fähigen oder auch unfähigen Ing. erlebt habe.


----------



## RobiHerb (1 April 2009)

*Hoffentlich liest das keiner ...*

Was die Leute alles fragen! Wenn das so weiter geht, bekommen wir noch: 

eine Herdanschlussversicherungs Pflicht, 
die notarielle Beglaubigung, dass ein Meister die 5 Drähte gelegt hat,
alle 6 Monate das Schornsteinfeger Zusatzzertifikat für den Herd,
eine Abwrackprämie zugunsten Bosch/Siemens ...


----------



## Cerberus (1 April 2009)

Als Titel "Hoffentlich liest das keiner...". Also irgendwie widerspricht das deiner Antwort an sich.  Alles was hier geschrieben wird, wird auch von irgend jemandem gelesen.


----------



## bike (1 April 2009)

Also einen EHerd mit Stecker kenn ich noch? nicht, wer hat zuhause CE32 A? 
Bei mir ist es noch gute, gediegene Schraubarbeit.

Zur Handwerksrolle sag ich besser nix, dazu gab hier schon Ausführungen, ausser dass ich da absolut mit der EU Kommision konform gehe, dass es auch ohne geht.

ECheck ist ein tolles Ding: Nix tun, kleben und kassieren. Die Erfindung einer Geldruckmaschine.

Die Zuständigkeit der EVU endet an der Wohnungstüre.    Es kann zwar, wenn Gefahr in Verzug ist, der Strom abgeschalten werden, doch dann gibt es auch kein Geld mehr. Wird dann gesperrt? 




bike


----------



## dani (2 April 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Also einen EHerd mit Stecker kenn ich noch? nicht, wer hat zuhause CE32 A?



Juhu, endlich wieder Installationstechnik. Back to the roots.

Der normale E-Herd wird mit 16A abgesichert. 

Früher mal gab`s die sogenannten Perilex-Stecker als Standard.
Das gefiel mir persönlich besser, weil kein Laie (Mieter) was an- oder ausklemmen muss sofern der Herd einen Stecker hat.


----------



## maxi (3 April 2009)

webholle schrieb:


> Dem schliesse ich mich komplett an !
> 
> Maxi sollte seine (auch wenn mit Smiley versehener) Antwort nochmals nachlesen bzw. überdenken.
> 
> ...


 

Sei da vorsichtig,

auch wenn ich gerne mal hier eine Kasper spiele.
Bei Vorschriften, ISO und Normen macht mir so schnell keiner etwas vor.
Habe Sie auch nahezu alle hier hinter mir stehen.
Ich habe es mir nochmals durchgelesen. Das, was ich geschrieben habe, ist komplett richtig.

Wenn Du es mir nicht glaubst, ist es nun an Dir das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Ich weiss wo meine Aussagen als Norm bzw. Vorgaben stehen und muss nun leider aussagen, das der Mangel an Wissen bei dir liegt. Aber lass uns nicht streiten.



PS: Ist sogar eine Prüfungsfrage in VDE, schon bei der Zwischenprüfung der Azubis


----------



## maxi (3 April 2009)

In den Herdanschlussdoesen, bzw. Merten befindet sich ein 5 Poliger Klemmstein. (Oder Kunstoffausführung, bei Merten und Busch Jäger) Auf der Einen Seite wird die Leitung angeschlossen.

Auf der anderen Seite kann nun von einen Fachmann eine Leitung angeschraubt. Oder vom Laien (Wir haben die fürher immer hinein gesteckt) ein Klemmstein mit Zapfen (Bei uns in Bayern sagen alle Zapfen dazu).
Sprich eien Steckverbindung hinein gesteckt werden.

Die Zapfen sind wie zum Beispiel bei Lüsteklemmen die Steckzapfen.

Diese Zapfen werden in den Klemmen durch die Schrauben fixiert.

Es gibt hierfür auch Systheme bei denen von oben gesteckt werden kann.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 April 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> In den Herdanschlussdoesen, bzw. Merten befindet sich ein 5 Poliger Klemmstein. (Oder Kunstoffausführung, bei Merten und Busch Jäger) Auf der Einen Seite wird die Leitung angeschlossen.



Mensch maxi, willst Du nicht zum "Dr. Maxi" promovieren?

Das Thema wäre: 

"Alle Herd-Anschluss-Möglichkleiten in Abhängigkeit des Herdtyps der 
letzten hundert Jahre und ihre Unterarten für Laien verständlich erklärt"

Das Werk könnte man dann jedem Phasenprüfer beilegen.


----------



## maxi (3 April 2009)

Nein, mein Werk wird dann zur Welt Standart Vorschrift


----------



## knabi (3 April 2009)

Wie soll denn so ein Stecker aussehen? Wer schließt den Stecker (und natürlich auch die Herdanschlußleitung - der Herd wird fast ausschließlich OHNE Herdanschlußleitung ausgeliefert!) an den Herd an - der Elektriker bei Media-Markt? Und woher weiß der, welcher Anschluß beim Kunden vorliegt - 400V, 3~ oder 230V 1~ oder doch 230V 2~? Frag' doch mal jemanden x-beliebigen, wie sein Herdanschluß zu Hause aussieht! Bin gespannt auf die Antworten. Und dann rechne mal hoch, wieviele Varianten es beim Anschluß von 5 Drähten an einen 5poligen Klemmstein gibt (von Fakultäten hast Du ja beim Meister"studium" bestimmt gehört?.
Kurz und gut: Ein Herdanschluß ist nichts für den Laien - und glücklicherweise scheuen sich die meisten auch davor. Jeder, der eine Ausbildung in einer elektrotechnischen Richtung hat, ob das nun Elektriker oder Techniker oder Meister oder Ing ist - sollte dagegen in der Lage sein, seinen Herd fachgerecht anzuschließen.


----------



## argv_user (3 April 2009)

*Deutsche Gründlichkeit erstickt Eigeninitiative im Keim!!!*

Elektromeister neigen IMHO dazu, ihre Kenntnisse als ultimativ hinzustellen.
Ist auch so bei anderen Berufsgruppen, zB Ing, Dr.Ing, Papst...
Und u.U. durchaus legitim.

Ich will hier nicht die Rechtslage ansprechen.

Aber:
Wenn ein Elektro-Ing. nicht dazu in der Lage ist, einen E-Herd anzuklemmen, so möchte ich ihm im Arbeitsleben (besser Alltag?) lieber nicht begegnen.
Egal ob er das Anklemmen darf oder nicht.

Der folgende Satz ist ganz bewusst ohne Kommata:

"Wenn er sich nicht traut oder nachfragt ob er es darf dann darf er nicht weil er sich nicht sicher ist ob er es kann."

Soviel zum Thema April.

PS:
War eigentlich "in der Nase bohren" nicht auch strafbar, wenn man es vor einem preußischen Polizisten machte?


----------



## maxi (3 April 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Elektromeister neigen IMHO dazu, ihre Kenntnisse als ultimativ hinzustellen.


 
Bin aber nicht nur Meister 

Bei den Meistern kommt es auch auf die Bundesländer an.
In Bayern wird halt ein sehr großer Wert auf die Vorschriften gelegt.
Nicht ohne grund das hier in der IHK, HWK und in der Innung Leute waren die im Gremium der VDE und EN sitzen.

In Berlin und Hamburg die Gegend legen die eher Wert auf das Praktische, VDE ist denen nicht so wichtig. In BW ist mitr aufgefallen ist es eher Easy going, in andern Bundesländern extrem hart.


Ich persönlich denke , man kann an Anlagen im 5 bis 8 Stelligen Breich ohne diese Kentnisse nichts anfangen. Wer zumindest die 0113, die 661131 und die 12100er nicht kennt ist sehr oft ein Bastelhuber oder die faulste Sau. Der weis ja dann agr nicht worüber geredet wird udn wird sich auch schwer tun eine Aufgabe zu verstehen. Aber ist meine Erfahrung, andere haben halt andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Darüber braucht man sich nicht streiten.


----------



## Homer79 (3 April 2009)

> Bei den Meistern kommt es auch auf die Bundesländer an.
> In Bayern wird halt ein sehr großer Wert auf die Vorschriften gelegt.



...in Sachsen aber auch
...obwohl es ebend sicher überall absolute Pfuscher und Morxer gibt...

Is immer wieder ne schöne Diskussion wer was darf und wer was nicht, wer halt keine Ahnung von irgendwas hat, solls ebend lassen oder sich von Fachleuten Rat bzw. Unterstützung holen, grad bei Elektrik kanns auch schnell in die Hose gehen...


----------



## maxi (3 April 2009)

Edit
Grund : kann mir ja egal sein


----------



## maxi (3 April 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...in Sachsen aber auch
> ...obwohl es ebend sicher überall absolute Pfuscher und Morxer gibt...
> 
> Is immer wieder ne schöne Diskussion wer was darf und wer was nicht, wer halt keine Ahnung von irgendwas hat, solls ebend lassen oder sich von Fachleuten Rat bzw. Unterstützung holen, grad bei Elektrik kanns auch schnell in die Hose gehen...


 
Schlimmsten sind die, die alles können.
Profis von Hausbau, Beandmeldezentralen, Sicherheitstechnik, Programmierung, Schlatschrankbau, Panzeichnen, Netzwerktechnik Bustechnik, Kernbohrungen, Sanitär, Motorenwickeln, Telekommunkation etc.

Und das alles als 1 Mann Firma.
Ist nicht übertrieben, da gibt es viele von der Sorte.

so einen wenn man mal hat, ist man nacher mehr Zeit damit ebschäftig seien Murks auszubessern als wenn man die Arbeit gleich selbst gemacht hätte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 April 2009)

*...ich schäme mich ich komme aus NRW...*



maxi schrieb:


> Bin aber nicht nur Meister
> 
> Bei den Meistern kommt es auch auf die Bundesländer an.
> In Bayern wird halt ein sehr großer Wert auf die Vorschriften gelegt.
> ...


 
...wir in NRW legen keinen wert auf VDE, EN und andere
Vorschriften, die ändern sich ja permanent. Unsere Elektro-
meister können auch nichts, sind alle faul und ehrlich gesagt
Deppen von den Ingenieuren, Technikern usw. wollen wir gar nicht
erst sprechen...

...Also ehrlich ich bin wirklich froh das es da die Bayern gibt,
wenigstens ein paar Menschen die noch Deutsche Tugenden
pflegen wie Fleiß, Ehrlichkeit, Gründlichkeit, Sauberkeit usw.,
ist ja alles nach dem Krieg verloren gegangen...

...Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das die Bayern das Feuer,
das Rad und die ganzen anderen krims krams erfunden haben...

...unsere weichen wurden schon vor 2000 Jahren gestellt,
als Hermann der Cherusker die Römer vertrieben hat und wir
hinter dem Limes in ewiger Dunkelheit versunken sind....

...ein vorteil haben wir aber gegenüber den Bayern, im Winter
halten unsere Ziegenfelle warm und einen Herd brauchen wir
auch nicht anschließen, wir haben ja noch das offene Feuer....

*....Bitte Maxi bring uns in die Zivilisation, bring uns endlich Licht, Wasser und das Telefon...*


----------



## dani (3 April 2009)

*Aber...*

...nicht gleich von einem allwissenden, *vde*ordnerunterskopfkissenlegenden, bayerischen Meister auf alle anderen Bayern schließen. 

So ein bisschen Heimattreue hab ich auch noch.
Das ist wie dass alle Deutschen am Strand weiße Socken und Sandalen tragen.

Das gleiche gilt in die andere Richtung. Jedesmal der gleiche Käse:
Die einzig wahren Elektriker sind Meister und die besten sind sowieso wir aus Bayern. Sag mal geht`s noch.
Mir wäre ein bisschen mehr Perfektion bei der Rechtschreibung viel lieber.

Als das gequatsche von wegen "den" Besten. Das sage ich jetzt obwohl ich auch ein bayerischer Meister bin.


----------



## zotos (3 April 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Bei den Meistern kommt es auch auf die Bundesländer an.
> In Bayern wird halt ein sehr großer Wert auf die Vorschriften gelegt.
> ...



Schade das dies nur ein virtueller Stammtisch ist und Du alle Zeit der Welt zum Antworten und nachlesen hast. Sonst würde ich glatt die Wette wagen das Du nicht mal in der Lage bist alle Bundesländer aufzuzählen. Aber abwerten kannst Du alle.


----------



## Markus (3 April 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Sei da vorsichtig,
> 
> auch wenn ich gerne mal hier eine Kasper spiele.
> Bei Vorschriften, ISO und Normen macht mir so schnell keiner etwas vor.


 

ich bin mir SEHR sicher das es hier einige gibt die dir in dieser beziehung sogar sehr viel vormachen! das du nicht mehr als die überschriften sowie ein paar SEHR GROBE grundlagen der normen aus deiner ausbildung kennst beweist du fortlaufend durch fragwürdige fragen hier im forum deinerseits.

aktuelles beispiel nur wenige beiträge weiter unten:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=26602




maxi schrieb:


> ...Leute waren die im Gremium der VDE und EN sitzen.


 
es gibt kein Gremium der "EN", vermutlich meinst du CEN oder CENELEC...



ich habe letztens auf deinen wunsch einen beitrag entfernt in dem du dich mit deinem dämlichen meistertitelgelaber um kopf und kragen geredet hast. hier entwicklt sich das schon wieder in die gleiche richtung...
ich werde diesen beitrag definitiv nicht entfernen - zumindest nicht wegen dir! also denke diesemla bitte vorher darüber nach was du schreibst...

vor 1-2 jahren hatten wir mal telefoniert, da hast du eingentlich einen netten kompetenten eindruck gemacht. also die scheisse die du hier teilweise von dir gibst hat nicht viel mit dem maxi zu tun den ich am telefon kennen gelernt habe.

vielleicht solltest du dich dieses jahr mal aufs forumstreffen bemühen um dein bild ins rechte licht zu rücken...


----------



## Tobi P. (3 April 2009)

bike schrieb:


> ECheck ist ein tolles Ding: Nix tun, kleben und kassieren. Die Erfindung einer Geldruckmaschine.



Der E-Check ist ne Marketingmassnahme der Elektroinnungen. Dabei handelt es sich im Prinzip nur um eine Prüfung der elektrischen Anlage nach VDE0100-600 bzw. 0105-A1 (ortsfest), 0701-0702 (ortsveränderlich) und noch ein paar anderen Normen für Sonderfälle. Und gegen das "Nix tun, kleben und kassieren" verwahre ich mich hier mal ausdrücklich! Mag sein dass es ein paar Pfuscher gibt die durch die Räume laufen, ne Plakette in die UV kleben und dann abzischen ohne auch nur ein Schutzmassnahmenprüfgerät in der Hand gehabt zu haben. Die kriegen aber richtig Probleme wenn dann irgendwann mal ein Prüfprotokoll verlangt wird.
Es gibt aber auch Kollegen (zu denen ich mich im übrigen auch zähle) die sich auf solche Prüfungen spezialisiert haben und in der Thematik wirklich fit sind. Ich habe in meinem Berufsleben bisher schon über vierhundert Anlagen geprüft (und zwar sehr intensiv!) und ich kann nicht behaupten dass ich dabei nichts getan habe! Lass also diese bescheuerten Verallgemeinerungen - denn die sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle die sich wirklich in diesen Job reinknien und viel (Frei-)Zeit für Fortbildungen, Lehrgänge und Erfahrungsaustausch mit anderen Prüfen aufwenden um auf geänderte Anforderungen, neue Normen und neue Erkenntnisse reagieren und sie in ihre Arbeitsabläufe einfliessen lassen zu können!


Gruß, ein Prüfer der seinen Job ernst nimmt


----------



## bike (4 April 2009)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Der E-Check ist ne Marketingmassnahme der Elektroinnungen.



Zu Marketing schau hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marketing

Über die Kosten und Nutzen dieser Marketing Aktionen sind und düfen die Ansichten geteilt sein.
Dass es die Elektroinnung geschafft hat auch die BG und Gewerbeaufsicht zu beeinflussen, zeigt, dass das Marketing, wie du ja selbst den ECheck bezeichnest, gut ist.
Für mich ist eine Aktion zum Erreichen von regelmässigen Einnahmen für Elektroinstallationsbetriebe, also dem Klientel der Elektroinnung.

bike


----------



## RobiHerb (4 April 2009)

*Gutes Marketing*

Seit dem ich mein Auto fahre, bin ich NIE durch die ASU gefallen.

Auch der Schornsteinfeger misst meine Ölheizung immer mit OK. 

Früher konnte man Softwarepflege verkaufen, das wird immer schwieriger, was machen wir falsch?


----------

